# Anybody Tried This Joinery Set



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

This looks most interesting.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/ec090619.html

Does anyone have experience with this set?

George


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Just a variation on the dovetail, but sure looks different. You can whip out your drawers for a conversation piece.


----------

